#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-18
<Burgundavia> carthik: you rock!
<sladen> Burgundavia++ for the UWN
<sladen> I'll link it up this evening if nobody else has first!
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-19
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> is this the fridge?
<robitaille> Yes
<sladen> corey_: 19:40 <adam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopTestingTeam should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<sladen> 19:40 <adam> think its cos they've split the wiki's up
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-20
<matthewrevell> sladen! Hello :)
<Riddell> do I have an account on the fridge?
* Riddell pokes matthewrevell and whiprush 
<matthewrevell> Riddell: yo
<matthewrevell> You do have an account, I believe.
<matthewrevell> Just a sec
<matthewrevell> oh, it appears you don't.
<matthewrevell> Best thing would be to mail fridge-devel list to ask for an account.
<imbrandon> matthewrevell: i made the edits he was requesting ( he might be afk now )
<imbrandon> but he also wanted to know about if he had edit privs
<imbrandon> i wasent sure
<imbrandon> 07:10 < Riddell> imbrandon: could you change the latest article "runs until next Tuesday" to say "runs until the following Saturday"
<imbrandon> 07:11 < Riddell> imbrandon: and preferably change all the aKademy's to Akademy
<imbrandon> ^^ done , but just FYI
<matthewrevell> Cool
<matthewrevell> Yeah, no edit privs, it seems :(
<imbrandon> no biggie i dont think, me and nixternal  are in k-devel all the time \
<imbrandon> anyhow matthewrevell hows it goin ;)
<Riddell> matthewrevell: did marcus get hold you?
<matthewrevell> Very busy, combining work with decorating our house etc
<matthewrevell> imbrandon: you?
<imbrandon> sladen: ping ( no hurry just a question about 19inch )
<matthewrevell> Riddell: Yes thanks, got an email from him today
<matthewrevell> oof, got to get to a meeting
<matthewrevell> later
<imbrandon> matthewrevell: yea same here , busy busy busy ;)
<imbrandon> later
<gnomefreak> how do i find out about adding meetings to fridge? is there instructions or do i need to register?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: ping people here or e-mail the list
<gnomefreak> ok thank you
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<sladen> imbrandon: !just ask
<imbrandon> sladen: ahh i wanted to ask you about a shell account
<imbrandon> how much it would cost me, i only want it for irssi+screen
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> dont really need anything else heh
<jbrouhard> heya imbrandon.. working the graveyard times ?
<imbrandon> jbrouhard: all times, its the push for release time, busy busy busy ;)
<jbrouhard> hehe
<jbrouhard> Was gonna bug you about something, but I suppose it can wait till some other time
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-22
<gnomefreak> can someone adda  meeting to the fridge for me?
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-23
<robitaille> gnomefreak:  send an email to fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com  with the details of the meeting and I'll add it to the fridge calendar
<gnomefreak> ty
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
* #ubuntu-fridge  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Rinchen> We ran into some issues upgrading drupal. NewZ is running what might be the final test now
* beuno was just wondering about that
<beuno> thanks for the update Rinchen
<Burgundavia> Rinchen: thanks for all the work you are doing
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<Rinchen> Thanks
<beuno> oh, Burgundavia!  hey there!
<beuno> you're back  :D
<Burgundavia> I am
<Burgundavia> got in this morning at 1am/8am UTC
<beuno> so, how was your trip?
<Burgundavia> excellent
<beuno> :D  I'm glad, you where missed around here  ;)
<Burgundavia> well, I am straight into school, so my time is limited
<beuno> I'm not imposing any tasks on you, was more of a general observation  :p
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> you guys have been getting the UWN out
<beuno> amazing, isn't it?  Nick and John seem to have unlimited amount of energy
<Burgundavia> I used to be like that
<Burgundavia> then I burned out
<beuno> yes, the UWN is probably too much to be doing for a long time
<Rinchen> unless you automate it :-)
<Rinchen> which is only partly possible
<Rinchen> and even then it's a lot of writing
<Burgundavia> well, only certain parts can be automated
<beuno> yes, I have been working with Carlos (the Launchpad dev) to be able to grab the statistics automatically, so we can at least have that
<beuno> and I've started a document in the wiki to divide what needs to be done into clear bite-sized tasks
<beuno> after that, I'm going hunting for more volunteers  :D
<beuno> *just* the releasing process takes me a bit under 2 hours, so I've been thinking how to cut that down too
<Rinchen> beuno, I've been working with the team to do better :-)
<Rinchen> to make it easier for your status webpage
<Rinchen> I also have some unscheduled plans for site-wide stats but that is very low priority
<beuno> Rinchen, I apreciate it very much  :D
<beuno> some work still needs to be done on that
<Rinchen> I'd like to do what carthik does for bugs and do it site wide
<beuno> but I've also trying and getting that fridge-notifier app working properly
<Rinchen> I've placed that requirement, as well as how to make your status page, on the team working on this so they take those use cases into consideration
<Rinchen> ah right, how goes the app?
<beuno> Rinchen, uploading the branch to: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/fridgemonitor
<Rinchen> rock!
<beuno> only done basic work on it, and have some more work to commit
<beuno> I want to have it working with basic features, package it, upload to PPA and then see where we go from there
<beuno> the original author doesn't have time to continue with it, but I'm trying to respect his original roadmap in case he decides to hop on back
<nixternal> Burgundavia: now that you are back, time to unpack that old machine and get the marketing password so you can remove me as a mod :)
<Burgundavia> oh right
<nixternal> hehe
<Burgundavia> don't you have the password?
<nixternal> how was your vacation?
<Burgundavia> why not remvoe yourself?
<nixternal> I am only a mod...I can't remove myself
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> the vacation was excellent
<Burgundavia> crazy busy all the time
<nixternal> excellent
<nixternal> maybe one of these days I will do the same
<Burgundavia> a vacation?
<Burgundavia> theyu are good things
<nixternal> yes they are
<nixternal> been a while since I really had one
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-19
<Rinchen> woot
<Rinchen> two good things at once
<Rinchen> Fridge issues are resolved and the upgrade will go in tomorrow!
<Rinchen> and we're done with the LP QA item that delayed the roll-out
<beuno> Rinchen, cool!  so 1.1.9 is being rolled out on thursday?
* beuno is curious on what the fridge will look like tomorrow
<Rinchen> well, I haven't set a new date for LP yet.
<Rinchen> We have a backlog of items yet
<Rinchen> I'll see how everything looks tomorrow and should be able to set a new release date
<beuno> Rinchen, great, sounds like a good day today
<Rinchen> well the day was crap but it turned out well :-)
<Rinchen> I already have a beer in hand and I'm not done with work yet
<beuno> hahah, well, it will end well no matter what then  :p
<Rinchen> hehe
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-20
<Rinchen> Fridge changes due in about an hour if all goes well
<Rinchen> W00t!
<Rinchen> ok newz2000, bring it :-)
<newz2000> actually, just found another little glitch... let me do one more walk through. :-D
<Rinchen> you ok with me sending that email ... now  ?
<newz2000> yeah, the upgrade is not going to be instantaneous, so I'll take the fridge offline
<newz2000> that way I can do a backup, put the new code in, etc
<newz2000> Allow 1 hour or so
<newz2000> and I'll plan to start that in the next 15 min
<newz2000> or so
<Rinchen> ok, just wanted to let the editors now it was going down
<newz2000> ok, going offline
* beuno cheers for Rinchen and newz2000 
<Rinchen> cheer when the update is successful :-)
<newz2000> just backed up the db and site, getting ready to upgrade now
<Rinchen> and beuno you did say you were buying right?
<beuno> I'd rather cheer now and pretend I'm not here if something goes horribly wrong
<beuno> Rinchen, sure, put it on my tab
<beuno> it's under "Martin...something", just mumble it
<newz2000> wait a min, what server is the fridge on?
<newz2000> :-D just kidding
<beuno> hahaah
<Rinchen> marais marias gosh I always forget that one :-)
<newz2000> it doesn't help that I've got three servers that begin with ma...
<beuno> "chmod 777 / -R" is always fun to fix
<newz2000> on redhat, do rpm -qa | xargs | rpm -e
<newz2000> be patient, it takes a while
<newz2000> (in case you're wondering, -qa lists all rpm files, -e removes an rpm)
* beuno goes find a redhat server that nobody is watching
<newz2000> I did that once while trying to clean up an old server
<newz2000> its clean now. :-D
<beuno> hahaha, I can imagine, no "extra" stuff laying around
<newz2000> wow, the upgrade went without any errors
<Rinchen> lol
<beuno> no errors?  that usually means general failure  :p
<newz2000> hm. Except the site logged me off, and now I don't know how to log back in while its offline
<Rinchen> after upgrade.php...odd
* beuno queues the drums
<Rinchen> newz2000, http://www.wanderings.net/notebook/Main/DrupalUpgradeAccessProblemSolved
<newz2000> hmm. that was the first thing I tried, but let me try again, it may be caused by an errant module
<newz2000> ah, that did it
<newz2000> thanks for the hint
<newz2000> ok, something odd has happened to my css. :-/
<newz2000> I'm going to go online, its livable
<newz2000> oh, wait, first I have to enable the modules... sorry, 5 min
<beuno> wow, looks very nice!
<newz2000> you see it?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> control + f5
<newz2000> well, the top nav is goofy, I don't know what happened to that
<beuno> caching isn't always very nice
<newz2000> good call
<Rinchen> aww still offline here
<beuno> Rinchen, here too
<beuno> I just logged in  ;)
<beuno> newz2000, the top nav doesn't seem to have the drop down options
<newz2000> no, I have them turned off for the time being
<newz2000> but the arrows seem far from the names
<Rinchen> oh sweet fridge
<newz2000> I think the font might be too small
<newz2000> yeah, that's what it is, fonts too small in all the nav
<newz2000> you like my fridge?
<Rinchen> I LOVE the fridge
<Rinchen> what I love more is it's all BLUE and not REALLY REALLY RED
<newz2000> yeah, its *cool* because fridges are for keeping things *cool*
<beuno> it's going to be a very impressive change
<newz2000> I wonder where the rss icon went
<newz2000> hm. And the shaded background
<Rinchen> I see the rrs icons
<beuno> newz2000, I see it at the bottom of the page
<newz2000> how about on the left side for rss or atom
<newz2000> oh, and I did this whole site in inkscape, so 100% svg
<newz2000> (svg converted to png I mean)
<beuno> newz2000, nope, just the text, the icon seems to be pushed to the bottom right side of the page
<Rinchen> I see several rss feed icons
<Rinchen> newz2000, I've updated the slogan config to match the new one
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> I'm not sure if the theme uses that
<newz2000> but it can't hurt to have them in sync
<Rinchen> yeah I don't think it does
<Rinchen> what I really want to change is the text above the left nav bar...but I can't find the option
<newz2000> "admin"?
<Rinchen> I'll look
<newz2000> You do that in the block configuration... it's the second field, the one that's not required
<Rinchen> got it
<Rinchen> bueno ... I'd like something better than "The latest tasty treats from The Fridge -- home delivered."
<Rinchen> ideas?
<Rinchen> we can't use the slogan again, that would be silly
<Rinchen> I could use the channel header here on IRC :-)
<Rinchen> or simply delete it
<Rinchen> newz2000, I think I'm going to go with deleting that text
<Rinchen> it'll make your handy work better
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> it might make more sense to move that block down then
<newz2000> since it'll just have the rss/atom link
<Rinchen> so, I removed it. I like it
<Rinchen> but the rss images just disappeared
<newz2000> oh, I'll bet the block id is different, that's probably what's going on
<Rinchen> k, I'm out of edit mode
<newz2000> ok, no more changes while I make the final tweaks
<newz2000> oh, look, events showed up, did you do that?
<newz2000> I guess that's it then, I can put the site back online and then make my css changes
<newz2000> ok, its back
<newz2000> ugh, the events are gone again
<Rinchen> rss icons are missing
<newz2000> yeah, that should be a css thing
<Rinchen> in the subscribe block only
<Rinchen> ooh the ical image is back
<newz2000> ok, some missing icons, all nav fonts are too small, and funny indenting in the nav... these are my known probs
<newz2000> If I'm missing something, let me know
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-21
<Rinchen> newz2000, i just ran through the links and I have to agree with you. We should move the subscribe block down since it's throws off the continuity on the other pages
<newz2000> oh, what are those web links at the bottom of the nav?
<newz2000> they don't work, do they need a module we don't have?
<newz2000> I'll figure it out, just curious if anyone else knows
<nixternal> boo
<newz2000> boo?
<nixternal> trying to scare you!
* newz2000 leaves
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> damn, scared Matt
<newz2000> you scared the other matt though
<Rinchen> newz2000, do you want me to try and move that subscribe block down myself?
<newz2000> go for it
<Rinchen> k
<newz2000> what do you guys thing, are the nav fonts too small or are they OK?
<newz2000> the ones with the red arrows
<nixternal> fonts look good
<nixternal> it is pretty nasty in konqueror though
<newz2000> oh, didn't try knoq
<nixternal> not the fonts, but the site
<nixternal> hehe
<newz2000> or ie6 for that matter
<nixternal> the upper links need to go over to the right
<nixternal> the side bar needs to come up
<nixternal> search over to the right
<nixternal> other than that, looks decent
* nixternal really really likes the blue
<nixternal> now to only get rid of that poop colored background
<newz2000> good luck on that one
<nixternal> hehe
<newz2000> I wonder if edubuntu put in their theme yet that had the more colorful version of that background
<newz2000> nope
<newz2000> oh, ie6 is foobar'd too. :-(
<nixternal> we are supposed to do a new one for Kubuntu, still waiting on the artwork and the mock-up so I can get to work on it
<nixternal> ie6 in itself is foobarred
<nixternal> I had to get Vista and an iMac to see what all of the hoopla was about them
<nixternal> the Mac hardware is great, the OS sucks, Vista to me, works cleaner than XP did, but neither of those even come close to Slackware 1 from around the 1993/1994 era :)
<newz2000> I need to get a cheap mac for testing... seems mac users are very vocal when your site isn't pristine in safarri
<nixternal> safarri is nice, the rest of the OS is retarded
<nixternal> OK, time for a break
<nixternal> have fun, back in a bit
<Rinchen> newz2000, I can't locate the block that's controling the text below subscribe now
<Rinchen> any ideas there?
<Rinchen> I'd like to put a heading on it and then move subscribe below it
<newz2000> ok, good, I couldn't find it either
<Rinchen> ok, I'll keep looking
<Rinchen> newz2000, I found it
<Rinchen> newz2000, I'm debugging it
<Rinchen> turns out it is the In the Press block
<Rinchen> woot
<Rinchen> got it
<Rinchen> have a look at the front page
<Rinchen> newz2000, the only remaining item I can see is the missing icons:  "http://fridge.ubuntu.com/sites/default/themes/fridge/img/feed-icon-16x16.png"
<newz2000> oh, that's why its missing
<newz2000> I deleted the old template
<Rinchen> beuno, nixternal - Can I enlist you to write up a front page blurb about the fridge changes?
<newz2000> more changs will come, for example, the comments aren't yet enabled
<newz2000> and I don't know if we've enabled easier story submission
<newz2000> (unless it happened on accident, we, I mean I, haven't done that yet)
<Rinchen> When we add comments I'll need to change the text of the about page
<newz2000> I'll do that tomorrow
<newz2000> Tonight I'll try to get our css probs fixed
<newz2000> I'm going to take a little break for dinner and family, let me know if you find something else needing attention
<Rinchen> newz2000, I found another theme problem. Edit a user and you'll see
<Rinchen> that's like soo not important though
<beuno> Rinchen, SURE
<Rinchen> beuno, today was the code upgrade and initial theme upgrade. MORE to come in the future
<beuno> argh, need to bind that caps lock to something else again
<beuno> Rinchen, ok, cool, I'll get on it as soon as I get home
<Rinchen> newz2000, the site favicon was been reset to drupal too. Can we get the fridge favicon back?
<Rinchen> newz2000, so feed icons and favicons for today if possible. Thanks.
<Rinchen> I'm editing the about section ... again.
<Rinchen> holy crap
<Rinchen> so I fixed the in the press module but I just realized the stories there are like ...a hundred years old
* Rinchen laughs and goes back to debugging it
<Rinchen> bad database pull for that
<Rinchen> newz2000, It just dawned on me how to fix the feed icons
<Rinchen> so I'm doing that now
<Rinchen> fixed
<Rinchen> I'm going to do the CC mtg to ensure the event posting is working
<Rinchen> there's a bug on preview which prevents you from checking if the times are correct
<newz2000> ok, favicon, and all the problems Rinchen mentioned here in IRC are resolved
<Rinchen> have a look at the subscribe area on the fridge
<Rinchen> newz will make that look prettier but it's there
<beuno> Rinchen, looks pretty good already
<Rinchen> newz is going to un-center that and give a nice left margin so they line up
<beuno> I'll get a story about the fridge's revamp up later today, sorry about not getting on before, I've been swamped
<Rinchen> no worries  thanks for doing it
<beuno> right back at you
<Rinchen> I just found the fridge favicon so we'll switch that from ubuntu to the fridge
<beuno> cool, the fridge thing really took off
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-22
<beuno> any editors around?
<beuno> I have a story in the queue
<Burgundavia> beuno: I can do it
<Burgundavia> beuno: what is the url?
<beuno> Burgundavia, great, feel free to edit/add anything
<beuno> hm, queue seems to be gone
<beuno> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1136
<Burgundavia> beuno: edited and published
<beuno> Burgundavia, thanks!  I'm heading home now, and then probably go to a "it's spring, let's party" type of event
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> except it isnt spring
<Burgundavia> it is fall
<Burgundavia> :)
<beuno> heh, well, you know how we people living upside down are...
<Rinchen> Burgundavia, Madpilot popey nixternal Burgundavia jenda - any feedback on the fridge updates?
<nixternal> no, I have my mic and speakers set correctly, so I don't get feedback when raiding the fridge
<Rinchen> hehe
<nixternal> well, it is still broken for Konqueror
<Madpilot> No idea. I'm only a Fridge editor because Burgundavia dropped an account on me
<nixternal> lol
<Rinchen> favouratism ....sheesh
<Madpilot> the new layout works in Opera, but I liked the old layout better. Too much whitespace in the new one.
<nixternal> actually, the > arrow to the left of Products up top, makes the logo look kind of cool
<Madpilot> actually, it's partly broken in Opera. I spoke too soon. The header is kind of scrambled.
<Rinchen> you guys send me some screenshots please?
<Rinchen> joey@canonical.com
<Madpilot> and the lefthand bar only starts when the main column ends. :|
<Rinchen> NewZ is going to make further theme updates
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/1.jpg
<Madpilot> Rinchen, http://dev.wirelizard.ca/new_fridge_in_opera.png
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/2.jpg
<nixternal> my links are the new fridge in konqi
<nixternal> and it looks exactly like Opera :)
<nixternal> brb, kernel reboot
<Madpilot> was going to say - Opera shows pretty much the same errors
<Rinchen> will be so kind as to keep those images up for a week or so?
<Madpilot> no problem
<Rinchen> I'm away next week but I want Newz to poke at them
<Rinchen> thanks
<Madpilot> it seems to work in Epiph just fine
<Rinchen> sweet thanks
<Rinchen> You can't believe what a pain in the keester the event repeat module is
<Rinchen> very...dubious
<Rinchen> I'm not sure we can install it
<nixternal> it is very easy
<Rinchen> well, that's not exactly the way I meant that :-)
<Rinchen> it's not the install that's the issue, it's the code
<Rinchen> btw, I'm going to install smartypants
<nixternal> what is wrong with the code?
<Rinchen> translation - you can use near moin wiki markup to create stories
<nixternal> ya, smartypants is pretty cool
<Rinchen> we found some issues with it.  newz is going to see if we can work around them.
<Rinchen> re: event repeat code
<Rinchen> I have some other surprises I'm working on for you guys too
<Rinchen> nixternal, http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.09.11/update/#respond
<Rinchen> 494
<Rinchen> 404
<Rinchen> if fact, all of your links are like that
<nixternal> go figure
<nixternal> ok, it is back
<nixternal> stupid wp cache junk
<Rinchen> aawww no wpopenid plugin
<Rinchen> ok, I need to run away. I just now finished work.  :-(
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
* #ubuntu-fridge  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-23
<jenda> lrj
<jenda> oops
